# Looking for suggestions :)



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm pretty new to this (I've had a few betta and one oranda who lasted a couple years) but I really want to do it right. My boyfriend just came home with a fully cycled 28 gallon with filter, hood, light, heater etc. I have no idea what to put in it! 

We are both leaning towards one or maybe two larger fish, something that we can get to know, as opposed to schools or a bunch of little guys. I'm really committed to looking after whatever we get properly, although I'd rather not get stuck with fish that need waterchanges everyday or anything crazy like that!
Any ideas?
Thanks!!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

are you looking for a big fish or a fish with character? if your looking for a fish that's like a land pet go for a green spotted puffer. it might be more of a advance fish if you came from, bettas and goldfish but a gsp is a fish you will love.
here's some issues that you should consider
they are dirty fish not dirty enough for you to do water changes every day but you should at least do it once every week to once every 2 weeks
they are picky eaters, so flakes, pellets are out of the question, bloodworms, freezed dried krill, mealworms, household bugs(live) are their food
when they grow large like 4"+ you might have to go brackish (marine salt) if you want your puffer to live long
but with all the precautions, you will love the fish because you can train them like a dog to do tricks for food.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, have to agree on the puffers. They know who you are and knows how to beg for food.
The down side is that you have to go with brackish water and that only 1 can live in the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

You could give Salvini cichlids a try. You can put a pair in a 28 gallon with no other fish present. They grow to 6 inches.


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I loooove the puffers, I've looked at them longingly more than once, but because someone will have to look after my tank during christmas break and stuff the brackish water balance makes me a little worried, as does the dental stuff... 
What would be the largest fish I could have comfortably in a tank this size? My boyfriend really wants a large fish (boys... always compensating  ) 
ps. I think it's a 28 long if that changes anything?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

There are many fresh water puffers that you can get. My favorite that you could put in that tank is a Congo aka miurus puffer. They don't get big but make up for it with a huge attitude.

Hers a good place for info
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ug.php/v/PufferPedia/Freshwater/T_Miurius/


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

Thanks so much! It looks like the tank is going to be on hold for a little because we've ended up with a feral kitten who needs to be bottlefed every 3 or so hours, so we've got our hands full for right now... the only thing I would still ask is if anyone has any experience with orangespotted or dollar sunfish, as those have also been suggested. The congo puffer seems really cool, so i'll keep that in mind!


----------

